# CDX for Casey!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey and I got our last two open legs today. He was a VERY good boy. At long last he heeled in a trial like he does in class! He won two firsts in open A with nice 195 and 192 scores. Back again tomorrow for ring experience, and hopefully a chance to enjoy that nice heeling again!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Yay! Congrats to you and good boy Casey!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Casey!!! Fantastic!!!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Horray! Super proud!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats!!! Good luck tomorrow, I have never done well the day after I earn a title.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go!! Congratulations! Pictures????


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

:headbang2:headbang2Way to go Casey! That is so awesome and congrats to you both!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So were you a nervous wreck on stays? I always am when I know that this will be the titling leg if my dog is doing what it is supposed to out there. I hate the not knowing what's going on!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats and good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> So were you a nervous wreck on stays? I always am when I know that this will be the titling leg if my dog is doing what it is supposed to out there. I hate the not knowing what's going on!


YES! Casey is quite solid on stays, but at our sanction match last week laid down on the sit for the first time ever! So yes, I was pretty shaky! (He did lose a point on the last long sit because he shifted his bum a bit).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooooo! Major congratulations to you and Casey


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations! I stewarded at an all breed obedience trial last weekend and I had so much fun watching the dogs and owners. The goldens represented their breed well and good for you for doing the same in a different part of the land! Continued good luck to you and Casey.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

A big *CONGRATULATIONS *to Team Casey!!

:nchuck: :appl: :dblthumb2​


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you, everyone for the nice thoughts and encouragement! We finished the weekend strong with another two firsts and even nicer scores than yesterday--195.5 and 196. I am not sure who abducted Casey and left me with this attentive dog, but I think I'll keep him!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAHOOOOOO! Awesome!! Congratulations!!
Now you have to watch out for PTSD
(post title stress disorder)! 
They seem to lose their brain for a while every time they earn a new title!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WHOOOOHOOOOO!!!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both! Sound like a lot of fun and it was a huge success. Keep up the good work!
Michelle and Titan


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go!!! Huge congrats!!! :dblthumb2


----------

